# What the best Ponce Inlet snook fishermen don't want you to know(A how to guide)



## KodiakZach

In keeping with my reporting, I thought I would take the time to share with you the best SNOOK fishing hole in Ponce Inlet, and the best news is, you can get to it without a boat which makes it very convenient for all you folks who are landlocked, don't have a boat, etc... BETTER HURRY though, only 2 days left until SNOOK SEASON CLOSES! 

I was out there tonight fishing for Black Drum with fresh dead peeled shrimp and doing ok. That's until the Snook fishermen showed up with their live pigfish and busted 4 snook that were over 30" each, and a 46 inch Redfish to boot! How do they do it? And why would I blow up their secret methods and spot??? Because they cast across my line numerous times and pissed me off of course. Some might say I was pissed because I didn't have any live pigfish to catch my own, but I assure you that wasn't it :biglaugh: 

So kids, here is what most of these guys have kept secret through the season. If you haven't caught a snook yet, you have 2 days left, so get out there. And by all means do it in the next two days while the tide is right. Here's exactly how to do it:

1.) Absolute must for bait is LIVE pigfish in the 5 to 7 inch range. You can also use pinfish as a close runner up.

2.) Gear up and use a heavy 50-lb or greater florocarbon leader (I used Vanish).

3.) Don't use any weight (a splitshot at most if you feel you have to).

4.) Tie on a strong hook to about 3 to 4 feet of floro leader.

5.) Start fishing about 4:45pm and fish til dark.

6.) Stand exactly where the diagram below says and cast exactly where the diagram shows. The yellow lines represent lines cast out. I recommend parking in the actual park itself and not on the beach. If you park on the beach the lawman will be calling you to move your vehicle right as the snook start biting. This diagram is of the North Ponce Inlet jetty. Folks it doesn't get any more detailed than this:









You can most likely find live Pigfish or Pinfish at some of the local tackle stores. I like to go to Fishin' Shack Bait & Tackle located at 3514 S.Atlantic Ave, Daytona Beach Shores, Florida 32118 / phone: (386) 788-2120

Like I said guys, these boys doing this tonight busted 4 Snook over 30" (I think the biggest was 34" and they even busted a 46 inch Redfish). Here is a 32" snook that one of them busted a few nights ago when I had my phone on me:


----------



## fisherkid

They've done four times over what I've yet to do I'll catch and release it out of season I just need to catch one. and once I catch my first maybe the second will be eiseier and in season.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Cool.....*

Never fished for snook before. Seen it plenty of times and it looks like a blast.


----------



## ashrafel68

Thanks a lot for that wonderful detailed technique of catching Snook. Unfortunately I won'be be able to go out this season. But as soon as the season begis, I'll be the first there  ....


----------



## AtlanticAngler

*Fun Fun*

Bass on Roids thos snook are. Tied tail to tail with a red equals drowned redfish!!!! They are a blast on fly as well. Good diagram KZ.


----------



## Otter

Thanks for taking the time to draw that up man, gonna call my bro and let him in on it pronto......


----------



## KodiakZach

Otter said:


> Thanks for taking the time to draw that up man, gonna call my bro and let him in on it pronto......


Tell him to hurry, he's got until midnight tonight if he wants to keep one before snook season closes


----------



## marcg

Been trying like crazy to catch a keeper using bucktail at Sebastian Inlet...no luck.

How much weight do you need for the faster current at Sebastian Inlet for that technique???

3/4 of a oz. maybe?...basically how much weight to keep a mullet drifting with the current but to stay off the bottom?????


----------



## VICIII

*snook at SI*

Are you trying the south West side of inlet?
That where all the snook guys go.
River side of the inlet (not atlantic) and south side. I guess they have fishing piers over there.


----------



## marcg

Hi VICIII....I go on the Southside all the way at the end of the jetty standing on the rocks there...throwing the bucktails right into the soup where the inlet meets the ocean.

It gets packed and pretty much 90% of everyone are throwing bucktails. I went on Monday and a few guys hauled off some nice keepers.

Last time to try tonight.

I still have yet to go on the North Side jetty...I guess I need to buy a Bridge Net if I want to try there.

What all can you catch on that jetty??....pretty much anyone on the South Side never bother with the North Jetty and vice versa with people on the North it seems like.


----------



## VICIII

I am sure that the north and south can't get along... I have heard but have not been to the dark or south side, that west side of inlet is the best for snook. So you would go back over the road and look for docks to fish there.
North side when tide is going out and near dark is great. Lots of reds and poons... I have not landed a poon yet (the fish fellas) but watch them jump off my hook plenty of times. 
I work 3oz jigs to 2oz with buck tails. Seems like any color will work. I also use 3oz. silver/crome spoon with single "J" hook. The "J" hook seems to not hook up with the rocks and stuff on the bottom. I just cast as far as I can.... watch the jig hit and close bail. let the slack out of the line and open bail to get the Jig or spoon down lower. then slow retreve till floats out of the jetty wash. Cast from the last block or at end of the pier. Your will see the pier have a end block where the pier widens and from there on out the jetty has less rocks on the bottom. IF you watch the regulars there they cast lilke I said from the block corner and walk 20ft or so till the end to reel it in. 
I got the flu right now so I will not go tonight but maybe Friday.


----------



## KillerWhale

Oh Snap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yo i gonna go tommorrow,,,thats the reel deal holifield,,,i can hear the greese spittin now,,,i let you know bro,,,steppin tall yall,,R.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler

marcg said:


> I still have yet to go on the North Side jetty...I guess I need to buy a Bridge Net if I want to try there.


marcg, Don't worry about buying a bridge net. There are plenty of helpful anglers that have 'em. I've never had a hard time finding someone to help haul up a catch with their net. Anglers understand each other........


----------



## VICIII

just don't tell them you fish the southside all the time.. ...


----------



## Reelbehind

Now that is some great info KZ Man i need to get up there sometime and fish with you


----------

